# Get your own TWEWY pin Badges



## Prime (Apr 23, 2008)

After playing TWEWY for a while i thought the badges were cool and i randomly decided that i'd like some.

After seaching i found this website

Now after a little editing, using the .png of all the badges i made these:















The white area is the "bleed off", so that the whole image is showing and none of it is hidden.

On the website you can get 3 different sizes, i went for 25 mm. You get 10 25mm badges for £5.


I thought it was kind of cool i'd share with you lot. I might order some later when i make more of the bleed off parts.

(if anyone wants a go and order the badges, i can do the white bleed off part for you.)


----------



## Little (Apr 23, 2008)

now you see the problem there is that the ones you've got have the glint and going out shading to make them look like buttons. If you ordered buttons with your images, they would like hella dodgy. you need plain images that haven't been made to look like  buttons, ya see.


----------



## slyboots (Apr 23, 2008)

Im afraid he is right, although its fantastic idea the fact that the badges have "glare" already added they will look.. crap when made into real badges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Might be possible to photoshop the glare out though, may give it a try


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

lol good idea but i reckon the novelty would wear off pretty quickly


----------

